# SUA Single Umbilical Artery



## AllieCat

I'm sorry to the admins for posting again. Yesterday i posted in second trimester about having been told at the doctors office that me and my baby have a single umbilical artery. Yesterday i had not been to worried about it other than the fact that the doctors brought it up twice. Last night i was reading about it and well i had a mental breakdown. Apparently it happens in less than 7% of all pregnancies and half the time result in a birth defect or heart or gastrointestinal problems in the baby after birth. Apparently my chance of miscarrige has been raised to 22%. I'm chocking up just thinking about it. I dont know what i would do if something happened to my daughter. I would be absolutely devistated. I am posting here in hopes of some good news. The doctors had told me she is otherwise perfect and shows no signs of issues from SUA. She passed the tests for possible disorders that are common in SUA babies, and she is of normal size (4 days behind). Her heart seems health to the doctors as well but i was told they will be monitering her growth and development more closely than most pregnancies via sonograms. 

Please tell me someone out there has good news for me. Has anyone had this, or know someone who did and the baby is perfectly healthy?


----------



## dolly1989

hiya try not to worry to much as hard as it is my second baby had this and when they 1st told me at my 20 weeks scan i cried my eyes out and was so scared but after they explained it to me i was ok they only difference in my care was i had 1 extra growth scan and everythink was fine he was born just before i turned 38 weeks i remember because of him only having a 2 vessel cord i had to stay on the moniter through my labour as its classed as a defect and also had to stay the night just to make sure everythink was fine they also double checked he had a bum hole as sometimes babys with a 2 vessel cord can be born without one not sure what the link is but this is what i was told and they wanted to see him wee like actualy see it coming out in a stream still unsure wy but it was all fine he actualy did a wee wile a midwife was holding him so she got to see a good stream the main link i think is lower birth weight but my boy was born at 6lb12oz but i do think he wouls have been alot bigger if he had all 3 vessels as he gained weight so fast after being born never lossed an oz and was gaining 1lb a week for a wile after being born my lil chubber lol well what im trying to say is in my case everythink is fine an it is likely everythink will be fine with your bubba aswel they will just moniter you more closley through labour and give her a good checking over after birth and unfortunatly its unlikley they will let you go home the same day as they like you to stay in over night wich they do with most ladies anyways but was new to me as i managed to escape within hours of having my 1st well hope that all made sense lol it was nearly 4 yrs ago now but thats what i can remember good luck and as i said try not to worry to much im sure everythink will be fine xxx


----------



## AllieCat

thank you so much for your support. That's great news and i'm glad your son came out healthy and perfect. Up until this time in my pregnancy i had nothing but confidence. I was so sure that the baby would be perfect and super healthy, which is very unlike me because i worry about most everything. I would joke with my fiance that she would dance out of my womb and laugh instead of cry. All of a sudden i feel like i messed up. I feel ill equiped. All I want to do is the best thing for my daughter but this is out of my control. It is driving my crazy knowing her biggest problem right now is something i cant fix. This is just so hard to deal with i cant belive the worry i'm feeling. Thank you again for your warm words. I'm hoping for the best and trying to keep on the bright side.


----------



## Angelkissiz

Hi AllieCat, My last little baby boy was diagnosed with having SUA, I was so scared, after I googled everything of course, I cried forever, but I worried way to much, he was born at 39 weeks,weighing 6 pounds, 10 ounces, he was health and happy, and has had no problems what so ever. Your little one will be just fine, 7% usually stems from 7% of every 100 births, enjoy your pregnancy and don't worry!!!!


----------



## AllieCat

thank you angel kissez. I'm so glad to hear everything turned out well for you. I try not to think about it because like you said i could worry myself sick for the next 4 months and find iout i had nothing to worry about at all. I am supposed to have a 3d scan because i am in a study that offered it for free as incentive. Because of this issue i plan to ask them to use it to check her out top to bottom. I'm sure if there was anything majorly wrong they would see it in a 3d scan. I'm hoping i can just enjoy these scans, and getting to check on my little girl, and walk out every time with a bill of good health for my daughter. My biggest issue is telling my family. My mother knows but she dosnt really understand what it is.. and my fiance of course knows, but i'm affraid to tell his mother or anyone else. i dont want them to be as scared as we are, but if anything happened i would feel terrible having not told them. i'm hoping so much for a wonderful outcome for my beautiful baby.


----------



## sadie

I am going to try to reactivate this thread. my baby was diagnosed with this today during our 20w scan. some of you mention having 2, but my doctor pointed put that there is only one artery..... So far, baby is measuring one day ahead, so he told me not to worry, but yeah right! Not worry? i go for another scan in 5 weeks. They wanted me in 4, but I wont be in town that week.

i did an amnio a few weeks ago, and the results were normal. hopefully, all will be OK. Anyone else recently receive this diagnosis?


----------



## SimpleBaby

I got this diagnosis confirmed yesterday. Were suppose to have an apointment with a perinatologist. I know our Twirp has measured normal (not small) and they said her heart looked great and other orgins.. so I'll wait till the speciallist to ask lots of questions and then decide if I'll worry or not. I did a lot of googling and if you can ignore the unconclusive stats (one very receint study said SUA had no effect on baby size in their very large study) and the odds of issues are still in the single digits... so I'm going to hope for the best. Also ... a lot of countries don't even scan the umbilical cord... my mom said they never did with me or my brother... so it sounds like they haven't done enough studies to actually say how often this occurs or what the results are.


----------



## SimpleBaby

There is a study on https://journals.lww.com/greenjourn...gnosis_of_single_umbilical_artery__is.14.aspx



OBJECTIVE: To estimate the utility of fetal echocardiography in the evaluation of the fetus with isolated single umbilical artery.

METHODS: A retrospective analysis of fetuses diagnosed with single umbilical artery by sonography was conducted between January 1995 and June 2000 (n = 127). In the 103 patients who had fetal echocardiograms, we examined the frequency of abnormal echocardiographic findings when the initial sonogram demonstrated a normal four&#8208;chamber view and cardiac outflow tracts.

RESULTS: Approximately 1% of fetal anomaly screens had a diagnosis of single umbilical artery. Of these, 72% were isolated (no other anomalies identified). No fetus in this group had an abnormal echocardiogram. There was one postnatal diagnosis of cardiac disease in this group; it was not predicted by either the four&#8208;chamber and outflow tract views or the echocardiogram. Among the group with other anomalies, the four&#8208;chamber view predicted every abnormal echocardiogram but one.

CONCLUSION: Fetal echocardiography does not appear to add further diagnostic information to the antenatal evaluation of the fetus with isolated single umbilical artery when normal four&#8208;chamber and outflow tract views of the heart have already been obtained.


Single umbilical artery is the most common of human umbilical pathologies, occurring in 0.08% to 1.90% of all pregnancies.1 Previous investigators have reported that single umbilical artery is associated with a variety of structural abnormalities of the genitourinary, central nervous, cardiovascular, and musculoskeletal systems, as well as with aneuploidy.2&#8211;10 Because of the reported association with cardiovascular malformations, since 1995 we have recommended fetal echocardiography for all women whose fetuses have a single umbilical artery. We undertook a retrospective cohort study to evaluate the contribution of fetal echocardiography to the evaluation and management of these pregnancies. We were particularly interested in whether the echocardiogram added useful clinical information in the otherwise apparently normal fetus (isolated single umbilical artery).


----------



## sadie

I went for a fetal echo today because of the sua and a past family member's history with an unknown cause of malformatiln....all was ok. I am going to try to not even worry. I barely slept last night and was miserable for 24 hours. Doctors are doing and saying too much, so they're protected, at the expense of my mental happiness. Ugh.


----------



## Angelkissiz

Hey sadie, I noticed we are due, around the exact same time, my last baby had the due, and he was born perfectly healthy, and we did not get all that many scans, of course he was very quiet in the womb, but now he is as feisty as ever, he will be 1 tomorrow!!! I can't tell you not to worry, because I did like crazy!! We should be bump buddies!! let me know ok!!!


----------



## sadie

Angel, thanks for the encouragement!

why dont you join our group "over 35 pregnan section", babies due in June) The link is only a cpl of pages back! We arent too old for you, i hope! Then we also started a fb page. The link is only a cpl pages back, in that group!

A few doctors have told me not to worry regarding the sua and baby is right on target and the heart is perfect, so it's time for me to enjoy the journey!


----------



## SimpleBaby

24 weeks today and an apointment with the specialist on Thursday... fingers crossed. :)


----------



## sadie

Good luck!


----------



## sadie

oops. posted too quickly. I am sure everything will be just fine. Every doctor I have spoekn to said it s absolutely nothing to worry about!


----------



## SimpleBaby

Thats good to know Sadie. Im hoping our twirp is all good. :)
As is yours.


----------



## SimpleBaby

Scan went great.. no soft markers...Organs are all developing good... blood flow is good.
They want to watch her growth so I'll be having an ultrasound every 4 weeks till she presents herself to the world. :)


----------



## sadie

Great news!
Thats what my docs said too, every 4 weeks an u/s, since i already had an amnio, with normal results. Just continuous follow ups, which is good. A colleague had the same thing with her second son. He was born with just one kidney but again, that isnt so bad either. He is in great health, just needs to take it easy with contact sports. 
Again, great news and keep up the good work!


----------



## SimpleBaby

thats great news Sadie. They looked at her kidneys so I think that means there's two..lol. :)

yay for us. :)


----------



## AllieCat

Hey ladies. I was reveiwing old threads and i wanted to update you on mmy baby's progress. My little one is not so little anymore, she weighed 6 pounds 4 ounces at the last sonogram at 35 weeks. I had a total of 5 throught and dispite her 2 vessel cord she is otherwise perfect. I know she's going to get an extra close exam when she is born to ensure everythign is fine, but so far they have found nothing wrong. With two 3d scans they checked her as close as possible to this point. Also i'm showing no signs of going into labor before she's due. Her heart is strong and she's a regular mover and shaker. They told me at my last scan if nothing else seemed wrong their worst fears would be that she would be born small. Although she's already in the 75th percentile. They predicted she would be over 8 pounds by her due date. I wish you all the best of luck with your little ones i hope your news is as good as mine, and try not to worry, just do your best and stay as stress free as possible. Oh and eat.. lol!


----------



## SimpleBaby

Had our 28 week scan yesterday... she's coming in at 2 lbs 11 oz.. and growing like a weed... so safe to say the cord is not affecting her growth.. yay. :)


----------



## sadie

Great news! I had my scan on monday at 24.5 weeks. baby is on target at 1 lb 10 oz. which I thought was big, but the stats show as 52%ile. so all is good here too! I go back on the 21st for another scan, and to my regular OB on monday so he can do his own measurement. havent seen him since Jan 9!


----------



## SimpleBaby

At 24 weeks twirp was 1.7 lbs, so it sounds like our babys are right on track for healthy not small. :)


----------



## sadie

Yep, baby just got remeasured. The tech from last week wasnt so great, and i had a follow up with my OB today. She is measuring 9 days ahead of schedule, so thats a great thing. Doc isnt concerned at all and said so many babies with sua turn out to be really good sized babies!!


----------



## SimpleBaby

I agree, we had our 28 week 2 day scan and she measures at 28 weeks and 4 days and 2 lbs 11oz. :) Growing great.. :) Now if she'd just turn.. she's breech right now.


----------



## sadie

Mine was breech today, but wasnt a week ago. They move around a lot. Its normal, said my doc.... Dunno!


----------



## SimpleBaby

Well fingers crossed for smooth sailing and proper positioning lol. :)


----------



## MummyNZ

Hi, I too have just this week been told that we have SUA. I got home from the scan and googled it and got lots of negative info so am now really worried. I have seen my midwife since and she doesn't seem concerned as she's seen it before and said that I will go for a 36 week scan, I think I might ask her about going for more scans to monitor baby a little closer. Fingers crossed all will be ok.


----------



## sadie

Hey mummy! Its more common than it seems and my doc said it is usually no big deal. Stay off of google. How many weeks are you? 36 weeks seems late for a follow up. My doc had me reurn 4 weeks later to make sure baby was developing on schedule which she is. And now i got back 4 weeks from my monday visit. Just to monitor. Nthey also check the kidneys, and other internals to make sure they are developing correctly. 
In any case, most likely, all is just fine and babies measure right on target! We are here for support!


----------



## MummyNZ

Hey Sadie!! Thank you for the reasurrance :)

I am 20 weeks, so I have a way to go yet, I'm glad I have found this forum as most of the other ones just had old info and no updates of the outcome. I'm going back to my midwife at the beginning of April so I'll talk to her about going for more scans I think - that seems to be the norm with you all on here. Thanks again :-D


----------



## sadie

Yes, i think the norm is every 4 weeks and they measure and look around. Keep us posted!


----------



## MummyNZ

I will do thanks Sadie


----------



## SimpleBaby

MummyNZ ... have to agree with Sadie.. dont put to much into the google searches... it's all scary and everyone I've encountered with this has had no issues. 
I saw a prenatologist (sp) who did a scan who told me that the orgnans look fine and then from that point it was just watching to make sure her growth stayed on track. She's already bigger according to their numbers then the norm so it's safe to say so far the cord's not affecting her at all. :) Here they do scans every 4 weeks to just make sure she's growing great. (Here being Alberta, Canada).


----------



## ChesMik4eva

AllieCat said:


> I'm sorry to the admins for posting again. Yesterday i posted in second trimester about having been told at the doctors office that me and my baby have a single umbilical artery. Yesterday i had not been to worried about it other than the fact that the doctors brought it up twice. Last night i was reading about it and well i had a mental breakdown. Apparently it happens in less than 7% of all pregnancies and half the time result in a birth defect or heart or gastrointestinal problems in the baby after birth. Apparently my chance of miscarrige has been raised to 22%. I'm chocking up just thinking about it. I dont know what i would do if something happened to my daughter. I would be absolutely devistated. I am posting here in hopes of some good news. The doctors had told me she is otherwise perfect and shows no signs of issues from SUA. She passed the tests for possible disorders that are common in SUA babies, and she is of normal size (4 days behind). Her heart seems health to the doctors as well but i was told they will be monitering her growth and development more closely than most pregnancies via sonograms.
> 
> Please tell me someone out there has good news for me. Has anyone had this, or know someone who did and the baby is perfectly healthy?

AllieCat I just have to tell you that your daughter is totally ADORABLE! What a beautiful baby, she's to die for! After reading this I just wanted to tell you I'm so glad she's ok and 100% gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## AllieCat

I hate to bring back old threads but i would like you all to know i delivered my baby 11 days late and she was 8 pounds 13.6oz so a big healthy baby. Nothing was wrong with her at all! They assured me her 2 vessel cord didnt effect her. Good luck to you all, i hope you have just as healthy babies as i did.


----------



## sadie

Congratulations Allie! She is beautiful!


----------



## MummyNZ

Congratulations :)


----------



## SimpleBaby

thanks for the update... great to know. :)


----------



## sadie

Simplebaby, I am revitalizing this thread to see how you are! Please post a photo after you deliver and give us the details!

As for me, the sua has not made the slightest difference for my baby... I have had to go for weekly non stress tests since week 34. Measured on friday at 37w1d and her legs were measuring at 40w and her weight is estimated at 7lbs 11oz! I know thats not always so accurate, but still! All is good here. 

Good luck everyone and keep on updating!


----------



## SimpleBaby

Hi Sadie

Ember was born 6 days past due on May 28. Her scans showed her bigger then she actually was but she's a healthy 7lb 13 oz at birth. She was born with some fluid in her lungs that was cleared up by being on oxygen for 8hours. But she's doing great now. I would say the two vessel cord didn't affect her at all from what we have seen. She's been strong enough since birth to lift her head and when I put her to sleep on her back she rolls herself to her side. She's strong. :)


----------



## sadie

great news and congratulations! I love her name, so pretty!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## dfavbaby

This is a great thread!

I have my appointment with a specialist tommorow where they will be doing another scan.
i hope my little baby is healthy and sua is the only issue:flower:
Congrats on your little ones.


----------



## sadie

Excellent! The sua hasnt affected my baby at all,min fact she is always ahead of the measurements.


----------



## sadie

My turn to share. Baby girl was born on june 10, four days becore her due date. Everything is perfect! 7lbs 15 oz, BFs like a star, and is a happy, calm baby. Dont let the lack of an artery worry you as it did me!


----------



## Wellington

Hello!

My LO has just turned 2!
She had a SUA. It meant we had a couple of extra scans, but we were thankfully fine. She was born smack on due date at 8lb 1oz. 
Hope all is well!


----------



## MummyNZ

Congratulations SimpleBaby! That's great news  I have 4 weeks to go now.


----------



## Alderney

Hi I had a scan on Wednesday and was told that i had SUA. Needless to say i was very upset as i work with a desabled child who had one aswell. I have read quite a lot of positive things about this, which is great, however i am still very worried as this is my 5th child and would hope there would be nothing wrong. Has or is anyone else in the same situation because so many of my friends are pregnant at the moment and i am the only one with a complication. :cry:


----------



## sadie

I seriously woulnt worry aboutit until you have true reason to worry. Ourbabies werepeferctly fine and odds are that yours will be too. Good luck


----------



## MummyNZ

Well after all that worry, my baby boy was born on friday (3 days early) by C-Sec (as planned) weighing 7lb 10oz and he is just perfect! We are now home and he is breast feeding well and is very content.


----------



## sadie

Awesome news! Congrats Mummy~ enjoy your little one!!


----------



## san fran shan

Hi, I had my anatomy scan yesterday and found out we are having a boy and a girl! My girls looks great, my boy has SUA. I am glad I found this thread and have seen all positive outcomes. I Googled it when I got home and couldn't stop crying. I am now waiting to be contacted by my doc to go over everything. Of everything I was worried about, I end up being diagnosed with something I have never heard of! 

I am happy this thread has been updated and really appreciate that. I will also update as I know more.


----------



## sadie

Shan, stop googling and stop worrying, especially if you dont really know if there is a true concern. That will only cause you stress, which you and babies do not need. Chances are that everything will be just fine! congrats on the twins!!


----------



## san fran shan

Thank you. And I know I shouldn't have googled it...my husband got upset with me when I told him I did. I knew that I shouldn't but couldn't help myself.


----------



## san fran shan

I spoke with a genetic counselor just now and she did not seem worried about it at all since there are no other abnormalities detected. I have a more detailed scan scheduled for Tuesday the 7th. They want to get a better look at my boy's heart as well as my girl since she was squirming around so much and they couldn't get a good look. There will be a doctor there to go over everything with me at the appointment this time since it is in the genetics department.


----------



## aegle

Hey, I figured I'd share my experience so far with you.. I know it was pretty scary at first finding out abou the SUA and googling things and it was good to hear what people went through, especially the ones that didn't just say that everything was fine, cause we all know there's a chance it might not be completely normal.

I'm at 32 weeks now, and baby has been measuring well up until my last scan at 31.5w, where she was about 8 oz underweight. But ultrasounds aren't completely accurate and my maternal fetal medicine doc didn't seem super concerned about it. I'll update next scan at 36 weeks (if I make it till then).

I'm also high risk for preterm labor due to a short cervix, preterm contractions, and dilation... but this has nothing to do with the SUA, it's a problem with my cervix.


----------



## san fran shan

Thank you aegle. So have the docs said yours is isolated SUA? 

My scan it today ay 10:30AM. I am nervous but have to believe everything is OK. I will update when I get back.


----------



## BabyDust04

I was also diagnosed with SUA at my 20 week scan. It was terrifying to google and see all of the negative information on the web, but after digging around, talking to people and finding threads like this, I do feel better. 

Along with the SUA they also found a choroid plexus cyst. This does not alarm me as much as the SUA, as my daughter had the same cyst and her's disintegrated within a month. 

Although both of these things combined are soft markers, alone the SUA is not. So, as long as the cyst goes away, all we should have to be concerned about is the SUA. Fingers crossed for that. 

I have a follow up level II ultrasound appointment on Wednesday, so hopefully we will hear some encouraging news.


----------



## san fran shan

I forgot to update here after my scan. Along with the SUA in my boy, he has slightly short humerus bones and my girl has slightly short humerus and femur bones. I was devastated after the scan as now both babies have two soft markers. The good news is that everything else looks good. The shortened long bones increased the chance for Down's 10X. I kept asking if my babies were deformed and the perinatologist said no. After my NT scan and 1st and 2nd tri blood work, my risk for DS was 1 in 100,000. After these soft markers were discovered, my risk went to 1 in 10,000. Still low risk and the perinatologsit said he would bet millions that they don't have DS. It took me almost 2 weeks to be OK with the news (and I still have melt downs about it). Amnio is not being considered because the risk of miscarriage is WAY higher then the risk of anything being wrong. The thought of putting two most likely healthy babies at risk is just not an option. Plus, if one baby has DS, what could we do?? There is no way I could terminate at this stage of pregnancy and put the other healthy baby at risk. We are just hoping that since the odds are in our favor that everything will be fine. I have another detailed scan tomorrow. They still haven't gotten a good look at my boy's face since his head has been burrowed down by my cervix. It has been a really emotional and difficult time, but I am slowly becoming more positive about things.


----------



## san fran shan

Babydust - I know what you must be going through. Good luck with your scan and please keep us updated. I will do the same.

I know how helpful it is for us all to update when other ladies are searching for answers!


----------



## BabyDust04

San -- I read your update and it seems like we are in similar situations. I did not have the first trimester blood testing done, so the doctors do not have anything to go off of now, as far as chromosonal disorders go. Although my doctor did not seem overly concerned about the two markers. He said if he saw the SUA + Cyst + 2 or 3 other markers he would be concerned. He also told me not to freak out about the SUA. 

Amnio is not an option for us either. I have compared my son's ultrasound picture to my daughter's at the same stage and physically, their heads and faces look identical. His head is actually rounder than her's was! While I am not a medical professional, the comparison did make me feel a bit better. 

At this point, I am just keeping my fingers crossed that the cyst takes care of itself and the SUA does not effect his growth rate. As of my ultrasound last week, he was measuring 19+6 at 19+4 and was 11oz. If there is ANY upward movement to his weight by my appt this week, I will feel that much better. 

I will be thinking of you and please keep the updates coming!


----------



## san fran shan

I will be thinking of you and your little boy as well! I am glad you were able to find comfort in comparing the ultrasound pics. Sometimes I wish I never had the scan done! 

This has definitely helped keep me motivated to eat healthy and get as much protein and calcium as I can. So far, my boy has measured the same size as my girl, so the single artery hasn't slowed him yet. I just want to get as much nutrients in there as possible and get them as big as I can.


----------



## san fran shan

My scan went well yesterday. I found out that my boy's placenta is low, but not covering my cervix! And their long bones are measuring within range, although at the low end, but what flags it as something to look at is that their heads are measuring a little ahead. My husband and I have talked about it and think that they are just taking after us. I have a big head and so does everyone in my family. My husband is a couple inches taller than me, but our arms are the same length...so he gave them the short arms! 

I am going to have this eat away at me until they are born, there is no way around it. Sometimes I want to get the amnio just so we can know for sure...but then I always go back to the worst case scenario and miscarrying both twins...then finding out they were perfectly healthy. I get bitter and angry that I have to be going through this at all. Not how I pictured my 1st pregnancy going.


----------



## BabyDust04

My scan this morning went great! My son's CPC cyst has disintegrated. The Dr. did confirm the SUA, however he did say that the artery that my son's cord does have has enlarged to compensate for the missing one. All of his organs look perfect, everything is measuring within range and date and he gained 3oz in a week! 

My Dr. did not seem concerned about the SUA, as everything looks good in the ultrasound. He scheduled me for another growth scan at 28 weeks to throughly check everything out again, but did not refer me for any further testing. 

He also said that, based upon the ultrasound results, he has ruled out trisomy 13 and downs syndrome. Based upon his growth being on target and all of his measurements he also does not feel that he has trisomy 18. I will be taking a blood test just for reassurance. 

Needless to say, I feel much better today than I did a week ago!


----------



## san fran shan

That is great news! So happy to hear the cyst has disintegrated. Sounds like your appointment was full of great news all around. YAY!


----------



## san fran shan

Another update for me...I know how it is important to update these things for others looking for answers.

I had a growth scan at 30 weeks. Everything looks good except my boy was about 1 pound smaller than my girl. I had another growth scan at 33 weeks and he is a little over a pound smaller. At 33 weeks he was 3 pounds 
9 ounces and she was 4 pounds 11 ounces. Otherwise, they both look good and healthy. My perinatologist and OB have decided it is best for me to be induced at 36 weeks as my boy is falling off the growth curve. He is in the 13th percentile which also means I need weekly NSTs (hooking up heart rate monitors to make sure they are doing OK). My induction date is November 26th. 

Any other updates from anyone???


----------



## sadie

Hi san fran.
I posted months ago on this site so I follow along from time to time!

Yay for Nov 26, which happens to be my birthday! 

When they say your son is 'falling off the growth curve', is that necessarily a reason to induce? I am asking to educate myself. 

I had the NSTs too, because of the SUA as well as my age!


----------



## san fran shan

Hi Sadie - so I had a growth scan at 30 weeks and again at 33 weeks. My girl is gaining weight at twice the rate as my boy. Twins usually come early as well at 36 to 37 weeks anyways. The high risk doc is the one that wants to induce at 36 weeks. He said my boy will thrive better on the outside. I am not going to question it as I am in a lot of pain as it is with both babies head down. 

I guess what makes it interesting is that with twins, we can see exactly how a baby with a normal cord is doing. If I was only pregnant with the boy, we wouldn't have this direct comparison, so his slow growth maybe wouldn't be so obvious.


----------



## sadie

Got it! Thanks for the clarification. I also didnt realize it was is your boy who has the sua.

Two weeks to go from yesterday! Woohoo! Sorry to hear you're feeling some pain. Home stretch!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies i just got told at my 20 week scan that i have sua they told me not to worry and the only thing they would check is growth rate i have to go bak in 3 weeks as they couldnt see babys face and then at 28 weeks for growth scan and to see an consultant, when i got home and scared the life out of me now im worried sick. they did lots of measurements at my scan would they of said if something wasnt rright i havent been offered any more bloodtests i had my nt measurements at 12 weeks which came back less then 1 in 50,000 for downs i really am worried sick


----------



## san fran shan

Kelly, I know exactly how you feel. It is scary and hard. Not knowing. We decided not to have amnio done. Are you going to? I think when no other abnormalities are found, then everything will be ok. I have 10 days to go til birth and it's really on my mind a lot lately if my boy will be ok. 1 in 50,000 for downs is basically like no chance. So that is really good.


----------



## kelly1973

hi sfs thanks for the reply silly question what is the aminos? i havent been offered this wow how exciting your guna meet your lo real soon


----------



## san fran shan

Amniocentesis is a procedure to remove a small amount of amniotic fluid from the sac and test it for most genetic abnormalities. There is a small chance of miscarriage from it but it will tell you for sure if your LO has something like downs syndrome.


----------



## kelly1973

oh ok dont think i will have that did you find out at your 20 week scan did the scan anything up other then the sua?


----------



## sadie

Hi kelly,
Try not to worry and please stop looking on the internet for info. It all sounds so negative, but in fact it isnt nearly as bad as it seems. _Usually_ babies that developed from an sua are exactly on track, if not beyond, their growth scan expectations. Please try to stay positive. So many of us wasted so much energy being scared. 
Hugs.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks sadie so much i feel like im wishing my life away at the min just want our little boy here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma867

I've just been told our baby has a SUA but we also had a 3.5mm NT reading in our scan. I've had the CVS today and await the results.

If anyone has had a SUA with other problems, please let me know x


----------



## AllieCat

Emma, HI! I started this thread and i wanted to let all you worried pregnant ladies know that everything will likely be fine with your babies. Like sadie said many of us put too much energy into worriying and in the end it was all for nothing. Focus your energy on learning all you need to know about taking care of a newborn. If you need to worry.. then look up things to worry about with a newborn. That way you will be as prepared as you can be when that healthy little baby (who will come with a whole new set of things to worry about) makes their first appearence. Good luck! and healthy happy pregnancy.


----------



## san fran shan

Although a lot smaller than his sister my boy with the SUA was born totally healthy. My girl actually was the one in the nicu the 1st night and he stayed with us the whole time.


----------



## Emma867

I think if it was just the SUA I had to contend with it could relax a bit but its the NT result too x


----------



## Sunshine24

Just dx with SUA ( 2 vessel cord instead of 3 ) at my u/s last week. Due November 2013

Was completely panic stricken, of course like any new mom would be, but the doc and sonographer were so reassuring. 

The doctor said 95% of the time this cord issue amounts to a whole lot of nothing and to just look at the diagnosis as an opportunity to get to see my baby more on ultrasounds.

The sonographer said she has been doing this for 24 years and has seen many cases of this and all have turned out fine and not to worry.

The doc also said it was considered a "normal variant" and up until a few years ago they couldn't even detect it on the ultrasound. He also said it was especially encouraging that I had no other issues found on the sonogram.

Worst case scenario they said ( ABSOLUTE worst... ) is that the baby stops growing right towards the end of pregnancy and I just have to go a few weeks early. Best case ( and most likely ) scenario is NOTHING.

But, all that being said, I would love to hear any positive stories from other SUA moms or moms-to-be!


----------



## kayyheyy

I was so happy to read this thread! Just found out about my sons SUA at our anatomy scan...appointment for level 2 scan with high risk doctor on Thursday. My doctor said everything else looks great except that... Measuring right on schedule according to my dates.. I can't help but be scared especially because I don't feel much movement yet but I do have a larger stomach and carry my extra weight there :(


----------



## kelly1973

just don't google at all, they say it can affect growth well my Daniel was born 9 pounds 3 and on the 98th centile so didn't affect him xxxxxxxxx good luck hun


----------



## rooster100

Glad I foun this thread is uite reassuring. One of my twins has this, I'm not going to google it as its not worth the stress.x


----------



## kelly1973

no don't google it caused me far too much stress xxx


----------

